# Walnut and mesquite acorns



## its_virgil (Dec 18, 2006)

Had fun getting rid of some cutoffs and scraps. Screw a small eye in the top of the acorn's cap and hand them from the tree or elsewhere. Not original with me.






Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## JimGo (Dec 18, 2006)

He he he...I always knew he was a little nuts! []


Great idea, and excellent execution!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 18, 2006)

Hee Hee.. I have that article printed out and a small box of acorns on my desk that my youngest gathered up for me. Kinda nuts, Eh??


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 19, 2006)

Firefyter-emt: I couldn't remember where I read the article...they were fun to make...hope you get to make some.

JimGo: I'm a good squirrel catcher...I climb a tree and act like a nut[]

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />Hee Hee.. I have that article printed out and a small box of acorns on my desk that my youngest gathered up for me. Kinda nuts, Eh??


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 19, 2006)

http://www.woodturningdesign.com/onlineproject/index.shtml

Took me a minute to remember..


----------



## Draken (Dec 19, 2006)

I too have a bag of acorn tops waiting for Santa to bring me a chuck so I can make some of these.  They look great, hope mine come out half as nice.  Did you wax the caps like the article shows?  Hard to tell from the photo, but looks like they aren't. 

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Skye (Dec 19, 2006)

Only nut jokes I can think of are dirty. So, I'll just say; That's cool!


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 19, 2006)

That is the article I read but I didn't do mine that way, and no, I did not wax the top. But they way the article showed is much easier. The rest of mine I'll do that way. I plan on spraying them with clear lacquer. They were fun to do. My wife is going to give some of them out at her office.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Draken_
> <br />I too have a bag of acorn tops waiting for Santa to bring me a chuck so I can make some of these.  They look great, hope mine come out half as nice.  Did you wax the caps like the article shows?  Hard to tell from the photo, but looks like they aren't.
> 
> Cheers,
> Draken


----------



## Skye (Dec 19, 2006)

Dang... so many dirty jokes....


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks Skye, I appreciate the self control.  

That's a cool idea and these turnings look nice (I dodged that one).
Rob


----------



## tnhickoryknot (Dec 19, 2006)

very nice, I read that article and thought I would love to do some of these.  Getting the chuck for Christmas,  so should be able to give them a try.


----------



## airrat (Dec 20, 2006)

Look great,  wish I could get some acorn tops here in AZ.


----------



## woodwish (Dec 21, 2006)

Leave those laying around and it will really make a squirell mad.  Clean nut jokes . . . [?]


----------



## papadan (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodwish_
> <br />Leave those laying around and it will really make a squirell mad.  Clean nut jokes . . . [?]


 Only the Mesquite one will make him mad, he would love the Walnut ones.[]


----------

